# Chisels are expensive!



## adpostel (Nov 30, 2017)

Seems like to getting into a decent set of chisels costs a fair amount of dinero! I was pondering the thought of picking up a set of "Mid Priced" chisels to start out with, but with everything else I have to purchase, it is making me wonder if I really need them right now.

I mean, if you picked up a 5 or 6 pc set of Woodriver or Narex chisels for around $65, on sale, that seems like a decent deal. But by the time you get a honing jig and some diamond plates, it is almost triple that cost. Now, obviously, anything can be done on a shoestring budget. I am talking about buying the minimum "Recommended" items to keep the chisels sharp and ready to use. 

I guess I'll wait on getting a set until I feel like I really need them. Or maybe I read too much. Seems like even the cheapest chisels you can buy aren't worth anything if you don't flatten the backs and sharpen them before the first use. That requires a honing/sharpening jig, and, at minimum, a double sided diamond sharpening stone. Individually, they don't seem horribly overpriced, but when you add them all up, your well over $100 before you buy the chisels..... Sheesh.... Lol.... Sorry for the rant, but I have "The Bug"!!!:wink2:


----------



## Jim Frye (Aug 24, 2016)

Hmm. My first set of chisels was a Stanley set of 6 butt chisels, and I still use them after all of these decades. I don't remember how much I paid for them, but they were well below "mid priced". A honing guide was $10 at the time. For flattening the backs of them and for striking the bevel, I used wet/dry paper in various grades rubber cemented to plate glass. Well below $100 for the set up. Later on, I added some water stones and a Stone Pond (birthday & Christmas presents). Then came a variable speed grinder with a 2" wide cotton wheel. Yes, later on, I did buy a set of up level chisels and they get sharpened with the same equipment as the others. Then, you could do like one of my relatives and spring for one of those wet wheel ultra slow speed grinder units and then rarely use it. Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## Roybrew (Nov 2, 2016)

Wife bought me set of Vonhaus chisels with the stone and angle vice. I use a different stone then what they came, but I'm a novice, so it does fine for me. How much difference can an expensive set make?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I have probably 40 chisels from many different makers and I really don't see any difference in any of them including some from Harbor Freight. Their carving chisels are not so good but the straight chisels are fine.


----------



## adpostel (Nov 30, 2017)

Well I just found an old 4 sided diamond sharpening stone. It's an old Harbor Freight model with 200, 300, 400 and 600 grit sides.... well, at least I can get the backs flat now! Lol.... 

What is y'alls take on the sharpening jigs? I mean there is a large variance from The cheap 10 dollar one, and the 65 dollar one .... 
I have no problem buying a decent DMT double sided diamond stone. I also have the Ken Onion Edition Worksharp sharpener, already.... opinions?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I don't know anything about diamond stones. I've only used natural Arkansas stones.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I have several diamond sharpeners but only use them when I need to remove a lot of metal, like when I get a nick. I don't need to sharpen my chisels often, just have to hone after use. I made my own sharpening jig with parts I had laying around, it works great.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Diamond stones are fantastic cause they last long and cut extremely well, I highly recommend them. That said, for chisels it pays to buy quality, not only because the better stones last long but they're flatter. Personally though, for chisels I prefer sandpaper on a piece of granite.

For the honing guides, the big difference is repeatability. I've got the Veritas jig, and I know that every time I set it up the angle will be exactly the same. Necessary? Probably not, but I still think it's worth the price. 

The big thing separating the high dollar chisels from the bargain basement ones is steel type and heat treatment. Higher price is more likely to guarantee that everything is done properly and you get a piece of steel that preforms well, but you can still get lucky with the cheap stuff


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I have never owned a set of chisels as good as mid grade. I bought a set of low end Sears (not Craftsman) chisels and still have them.

George


----------



## allpurpose (Mar 24, 2016)

So you figured out that woodworking can get expensive.. I would have never known that until just now. 
I'm just lucky I guess. The woodworking fairy drops by my place regularly, sticks a gun in my back and takes all my money. Problem solved..


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Apr 9, 2016)

I have used a set sold by Aldi's now for about 3 years. They were recommended by Paul Sellers as a good starter set. They had to be flattened and honed to a keen edge and they are my favorite bench chisels. They hold an edge very well and I use them on almost every project I make.


----------



## adpostel (Nov 30, 2017)

allpurpose said:


> So you figured out that woodworking can get expensive.. I would have never known that until just now.
> I'm just lucky I guess. The woodworking fairy drops by my place regularly, sticks a gun in my back and takes all my money. Problem solved..


:laugh2::laugh2::laugh2:

Bwahahahaha!!! That's a good one! And the fact that I don't really like mediocre tools is my side of the dilema, lol..... I guess it's just one of those things that you have to bite the, proverbial, bullet on....

Dang internet makes me wonder how the fine woodcraftsmen of yester-year did it? They didn't even have a Woodcraft, Rockler, Lee Valley, etc....


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

FWIW, the Buck Brothers chisels are a very good buy for the price, and they are about as easy as they can be to get ... they are at Home Depot.

Also, I often find vintage chisels at estate sales. I have a soft spot for vintage.

I use sandpaper, a $10 guide, and a piece of granite for sharpening.


----------



## allpurpose (Mar 24, 2016)

Thinking about chisels I probably ought to spend the day sharpening all mine again. I've gotten into the bad habit of grabbing them to peel off paper stickers and such..
I know..I should root around the bottom of my tool chest for several hours looking for a proper paper sticker scrapper every time..
I'm sure the high dollar tool sites have a specially designed $289.99 tool just for scrapping off those stickers..I'll buy 9 of them right away and buy $59 hangers to place them strategically all around the shop.
Money is no object when you don't have any.


----------



## P89DC (Sep 25, 2017)

I'm still using my blue handled Marples I bought years ago. I sharpen with Japanese water stones, much cheaper than diamond plate and longer lasting. A Veritas honing guide with angle set and you're good to go for decades.


----------



## adpostel (Nov 30, 2017)

P89DC said:


> I'm still using my blue handled Marples I bought years ago. I sharpen with Japanese water stones, much cheaper than diamond plate and longer lasting. A Veritas honing guide with angle set and you're good to go for decades.


I actually had the blue handled Irwin Marples ordered from WC, but I cancelled the order when I saw the next day that the Woodriver set went on sale. I figured they would be of similar quality and I like the wood handles better. So I think I'm gonna go with the Woodriver 6 pc set in a wooden box for $59. I guess I have to go with the Veritas honing guide and a DMT fine/extra fine diamond stone.


----------



## Catpower (Jan 11, 2016)

I too have a set of Buck Bros chisels and they have worked very well,have had them for about 30 years or more

But I don't use them daily,if I did I might find some better ones but not really sure there are any that much better, it's back to the perceived value, yup I paid 5 times as much so they have to be better


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

adpostel said:


> :laugh2::laugh2::laugh2:
> 
> Bwahahahaha!!! That's a good one! And the fact that I don't really like mediocre tools is my side of the dilema, lol..... I guess it's just one of those things that you have to bite the, proverbial, bullet on....
> 
> Dang internet makes me wonder how the fine woodcraftsmen of yester-year did it? They didn't even have a Woodcraft, Rockler, Lee Valley, etc....


They did not fall in love with the quality of their tools and get upset when they could not afford the absolutely best. Their mentality was to create good work with whatever tools they were able to obtain. 

George


----------



## adpostel (Nov 30, 2017)

GeorgeC said:


> They did not fall in love with the quality of their tools and get upset when they could not afford the absolutely best. Their mentality was to create good work with whatever tools they were able to obtain.
> 
> George


George, while I will agree with your statement, we have to take into account that they, ALSO, didn't have the vast selection, or improved technology of tools we have to choose from. I would venture to say, OTHER than, maybe, a hammer, there isn't one single tool that hasn't been upgraded/improved over the years. Technology and Information has created a whole new market for tools, specifically. 

My decisions in tool purchasing hinges on 2 main things, Quality and efficiency (will it help me get something done faster?) With work and kids these days, the time I get to spend in the shop is becoming less and less. And while I am not willing to give up, I try to choose tools that will save me time over the long run. 

That being said, I am starting to realize that chisels, planes and sharpening systems for woodworking tools are some of the foundations of fine woodworking. I would rather buy the quality once, so I don't have to spend time looking for new ones next month, or year.


----------



## P89DC (Sep 25, 2017)

adpostel said:


> ... I guess I have to go with the Veritas honing guide and a DMT fine/extra fine diamond stone.


I have several diamond plate sharping "stones" and I can't get the real sharp, hair-shaving edge I want. I have 600 1200 and 6000 grit Japanese water stones. I also have a green 220 to flatten stones and backsides of chisels and plane blades. With that set-up I can shave arm hair after honing. I even get the little wire tail after honing (thanks to the Veritas guide!). 

No matter the cost, sharp blades are the key to success. More expensive blades keep an edge longer but some of the fancy steels are very difficult to sharpen (A2). My low cost Marples are made of tool steel. Because of that they sharpen easily and hold their edge plenty long for my needs.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Unless you never allow anyone else in your shop you need two sets of chisels, a cheap set out in the open that others can use to open paint cans, scrape gaskets, or what ever else they look to be handy for, and a good set hidden away that only you know about.


----------



## Roybrew (Nov 2, 2016)

FrankC said:


> Unless you never allow anyone else in your shop you need two sets of chisels, a cheap set out in the open that others can use to open paint cans, scrape gaskets, or what ever else they look to be handy for, and a good set hidden away that only you know about.


Your not supposed to use them as gasket scrapers?!









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## delelan (Jul 6, 2017)

I have many cheap cheap chisels and I follow the sharpening method that this video highlights. I will say all of me chisels are sharper than the razor I shave with after sharpening using this method.






Hope this is helpful for others. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

For anyone interested I have posted a bit on the history of the Scarry Sharp System, worth the read:

http://sawdustmaking.com/Chisels/scarysharp.html


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I normally have one chisel or another that needs sharpening anyway. I normally use one of those to scrape gaskets. It doesn't make it that much duller.


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Apr 9, 2016)

*How to Sharpen Chisels Quickly and Cheaply!*



gmercer_48083 said:


> I have used a set sold by Aldi's now for about 3 years. They were recommended by Paul Sellers as a good starter set. They had to be flattened and honed to a keen edge and they are my favorite bench chisels. They hold an edge very well and I use them on almost every project I make.


For those of you that want to sharpen chisels and plane irons on a budget, I created an inexpensive way to easily achieve a very sharp edge! My guide is a downloadable pdf file. I show you how using a set of chisels sold by Aldi...yes the grocer, in this guide.
View attachment Garys Sharpen Chisels and Plane Blades Easily and Cheaply.pdf


----------



## adpostel (Nov 30, 2017)

gmercer_48083 said:


> For those of you that want to sharpen chisels and plane irons on a budget, I created an inexpensive way to easily achieve a very sharp edge! My guide is a downloadable pdf file. I show you how using a set of chisels sold by Aldi...yes the grocer, in this guide.
> View attachment 331194


Very cool, Gary. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

I have a set of three DMT diamond "stones", each 6" long. I prefer the larger ones, but I got by with the 6" stones for years. (This is the set.) You could also go with the DMT fine/extra-fine DuoSharp stone, which seems to be about $75 with the holder, and use sandpaper if you need to do some really coarse grinding. That will be cheaper in the short run, since you're unlikely to need to do any coarse work right away, and is likely what I would do if I were starting over with my current knowledge.

Learning to sharpen without a honing guide takes some practice, but it's not actually all that hard. I have an Eclipse-style guide, but I almost never use it unless I need to do a lot of grinding to reshape an edge. 

I've got one of the older Wood River chisel sets, and it's fine. I wish they held their edge longer, but that's partly because I'm using a lower bevel angle than is standard. (The reasoning for that is, basically, I screwed up. I could re-grind them, but I'm used to it now.) I don't regret the purchase at all, since they've served me well for close to a decade.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

My chisels are old and I’ve never owned a fancy sharpening wheel. I’ve primarily sharpened my chisels with sandpaper layed on something dead flat. For whatever the reason, I seem to reach for my 1/2” chisel the most and a 1” chisel the least.


----------



## Saw Dust Sniffer (Nov 11, 2015)

I got a pair of Marple chisels for Christmas. I haven't tried them out yet but ratings on them are favorable. The one thing that I want to get to compliment them is the sandpaper sharpening system from Rockler. I have my dad's old Craftsman chisels as well that need to be refaced. 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

adpostel said:


> What is y'alls take on the sharpening jigs? I mean there is a large variance from The cheap 10 dollar one, and the 65 dollar one ....


My take is "don't bother". I can't tell you how much time I spent trying to figure out which jig to use, and hating the one or two I bought. Then I saw a demo by Paul Sellers, and said "Ok, let's try freehand." My tools get better every time I sharpen them, and I don't have to worry about setting up jig each time.

The vast majority of my sharpening is done with a single two-sided DMT stone (red and green, or fine and extra fine), and a strop. I use their blue (coarse) stone if I have a particularly bad edge, and sandpaper or a grinder if I need something coarser than that.

Seriously... you can get sucked into overthinking this really easily. Start with a minimum of supplies and see what you actually need to add.


----------



## bentontool (Dec 8, 2018)

There was a chisel review in Fine Woodworking magazine a few years ago. Stanley No. 60 chisels were rated near the top in edge retention. I have used them for years in my shop for furniture work and found them to be very good. They just look like crap and I prefer wood handles over plastic.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

bentontool said:


> There was a chisel review in Fine Woodworking magazine a few years ago. Stanley No. 60 chisels were rated near the top in edge retention. I have used them for years in my shop for furniture work and found them to be very good. They just look like crap and I prefer wood handles over plastic.


I like the appearance of wood handles too however functionally the plastic handles are much better. I've driven a chisel through a wooden handle but I've never damaged a plastic handle even using a hammer. The wood handles pretty much restrict you to using a wooden mallet.


----------



## Brian T (Nov 3, 2018)

Polyurethane-faced carver's mallets stick to wood gouge and chisel handles.
My adze blades are $100 each, most crooked knife blades run in the $40 - $60 range each.
The handles are entirely up to you.
The blades all have sweeps = they are all curved to some degree. Flat abrasives aren't much use to me.

I sharpen everything freehand. Just a skill to be learned.
So is using tennis balls as mandrels for the adze blases.


----------



## PPBART (Oct 7, 2011)

gmercer_48083 said:


> I have used a set sold by Aldi's ... my favorite bench chisels...





Chris Curl said:


> ... I often find vintage chisels at estate sales. I have a soft spot for vintage.
> 
> I use sandpaper, a $10 guide, and a piece of granite for sharpening.


I'd used a motley collection of Craftsman, Buck Bros, others for years, then bought the Aldi set. Once flattened and sharpened they became my favorite bench chisels. I also have picked up several old Swan, Two Cherries and Stanley chisels which after restoration are really good tools.

My sharpening system is also sandpaper, a relatively inexpensive guide and a glass plate -- gives a "scary sharp" edge.


----------



## Mikhail2400 (Jun 20, 2018)

I thought I knew what yall were talking about when someone mentioned expensive high end chisels. Then Infinity tools sent me a copy of the magazine Japan Woodworker and I realized my idea of an expensive chisel was way off the mark. They have single chisels for $700.00, sets of 10 for $4085.00 and many other (to me) outrageously priced hand tools. I guess theres a breed of yuppie woodworker Ive yet to meet out there. They probably worked for companies like Enron and Fannie Mae.

As for sharpening I dont use any jigs for the correct angle and I use my dads old 3 way 4"x10" arkansas stones with a piece of leather stretched tight on a piece of wood for a final polish. When I was a kid and I first started sharpening the knives my dad gave me I couldnt put an edge on them for nothing. After watching my dad and attempting to put into practice the tips he told me I learned how to sharpen a knife. Its all angle, repetition and the correct stone. Chisels are pretty much the same or at least thats how I see it and mine work pretty good for me. No one has the be all and end all correct way to sharpen. If it works for you then stick with it. Like daddy said, "If it aint broke dont fix it".


----------



## hawkeye10 (Feb 18, 2015)

I bought a set of Marple chisels a long time ago and they are good but I wish they had wood handles. 

https://www.amazon.com/Marples-M444...ocphy=1026082&hvtargid=pla-570738585250&psc=1


----------



## Cephus (Jan 28, 2018)

It's not so much the chisel, but the ability to sharpen that matters. So long as you develop the skills to sharpen effectively and efficiently, you can bring a cheap chisel up to sharp and use it just fine. It might not last as long as an expensive chisel, but once sharp, resharpening takes a couple of seconds. The really expensive stuff seems aimed more at the "status" woodworkers than the actual craftsmen. They want to feel like they have the best, when all they really did was overpay. Whatever, their money, I guess.


----------

